# Problème de saisie - accent circonflexe Safari 5.1



## Raster (31 Juillet 2011)

Problème, les accents circonflexes ont un soucis illustré ci-dessus, une fenetre de safari s'active en bas d'écran lorsque je l'utilise ... mais ne répond pas à la saisie demandée dans la fenetre concernée ... 
Si je ré-initialise Safari 5.1, ma saisie n'est plus concernée par ce problème ... mais ça finit par revenir ... ça le fait sur l'ensemble des sites que je visite.
Bug ?


----------



## daffyb (31 Juillet 2011)

t'aurais pas une extension "louche" dans safari ??
^^^^^^


----------



## Raster (31 Juillet 2011)

Oui, une seule, FaceBook photozoom ... ?
Je l'ai installé via le site d'extensions Safari Apple ... 
Je vais essayé de tester la saisie sans cette extension, je vais la dés-installer ...

La vache ! c'est bien cela ...  ^^) merci !


----------



## Dinendal (11 Août 2011)

Bonjour, je me permet de venir exposer mon problème à la suite de celui, puisque je rencontre le même problème, à peu de chose près.
Sur certain forum, je suis incapable d'utiliser les accents comme ^ ou ¨ et la même barre s'ouvre en bas. Par contre je n'ai aucune extension sur Safari...

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Août 2011)

Bonjour

J'ai eu le même problème très récemment. La saisie des lettres avec un accent circonflexe était inopérante sur certains sites web (par contre je n'ai pas remarqué la barre en bas, mais je n'ai pas fait très attention).

J'ai pensé à un problème logiciel dû à une mise à jour récente du Mac. Mais j'ai également eu le problème sur un PC sous Windows 7.

Aujourd'hui le problème semble avoir disparu sur mon Mac avec les sites en causes.


Il n'est pas impossible que le contenu des sites (scripts de page notamment) ait été en cause.


----------



## Raster (11 Août 2011)

J'allais justement relancer le problème ... Ce soucis ré-apparaît après avoir enlevé les extensions de Safari ... Je ne pige pas.


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Août 2011)

J'ai eu le problème avec Safari sans avoir d'extension, et avec Internet Explorer sous Windows sans extension non plus. Je ne pense donc pas que le problème vienne de là.


----------



## kinon2 (16 Août 2011)

Moi aussi.
Ca marche pendant un moment puis plus possible d'avoir l'accent circonflexe puis ca revient...


----------



## utilisateur banni (17 Août 2011)

Chez moi ça dépend des sites. Sur le forum ça marche  sans problème.


----------



## Adrien38 (20 Août 2011)

Aucune information supplémentaire à ce sujet? De mon coté, j'ai l'impression que le nombre de site sur lequel se pose le même problème ne cesse d'augmenter!

Merci par avance!


----------



## moirasc (25 Août 2011)

Je rencontre le meme problème... impossible de saisir un accent circonflexe sur certains forums...


----------



## ch'tifoudeC4 (27 Août 2011)

J'ai le même problème depuis aujourd'hui sur un autre forum.

Ici, ça fonctionne.


----------



## moirasc (27 Août 2011)

Tiens aujourd'hui ça remarche sur ce forum... (même ordi, même navigateur...) :mouais::mouais:


----------



## Candyce (28 Août 2011)

Je viens de voir que ça ne marchait pas non plus chez moi 
Pas moyen de faire un accent circonflexe sur le fofo... >.<
Un problème avec Lion ?


----------



## PA5CAL (28 Août 2011)

Candyce a dit:


> Un problème avec Lion ?


Non, je ne pense pas. Ça arrive également su Mac sous Snow Leopard et sur PC sous Windows.


----------



## Candyce (29 Août 2011)

D'accord, c'est bon à savoir ! Donc le seul remède est d'attendre que ça passe je suppose ? ^.^


----------



## Dap-Dap (29 Août 2011)

je tombe sur ce poste, parce que moi aussi, j'ai ce souci...
je l'ai remarqué sur facebook...

et là, je me rends compte qu'en ce moment même, je peux les faire : ^^^¨¨¨ :mouais:

bizarre... 

il n'y a que facebook...


----------



## v2ivii3n (30 Août 2011)

Dap-Dap a dit:


> je tombe sur ce poste, parce que moi aussi, j'ai ce souci...
> je l'ai remarqué sur facebook...
> 
> et là, je me rends compte qu'en ce moment même, je peux les faire : ^^^¨¨¨ :mouais:
> ...




Pareil que vous, sur facebook impossible de faire des circonflexes sans cette fichue bar, alors que si je quitte safari et le relance, le problème disparait..... HELP ! 
:rateau:


----------



## Triello (6 Septembre 2011)

Hello tout le monde,

Je découvre à l'instant le problème. Et ici ça marche ! ôüÂ

Je retourne sur les deux forums sur lesquels ça ne marchait il y a quelques minutes et ça refonctionne !?!

Bizarre


----------



## makizmaïdrug (8 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai le même problème depuis un bout de temps et, bien évidemment, aucun moyen de savoir comment s'en débarrasser ni comment il arrive.
Je me demande toutefois si ça ne pourrait pas être lié à ma machine virtuelle.
J'utilise VMWare Fusion 3.1.3 pour virtualiser Ubuntu qui a beaucoup de difficultés à gérer les claviers Apple français.
Le problème d'accent circonflexe avait disparu ces derniers-temps mais aujourd'hui, j'ai du lancer ma VM et je me suis rendu compte un peu plus tard que le problème était de retour sur Safari.
Est-ce que vous utilisez aussi VMWare Fusion ? Ou un autre logiciel de virtualisation peut-être ?


----------



## Candyce (8 Septembre 2011)

makizmaïdrug a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai le même problème depuis un bout de temps et, bien évidemment, aucun moyen de savoir comment s'en débarrasser ni comment il arrive.
> Je me demande toutefois si ça ne pourrait pas être lié à ma machine virtuelle.
> J'utilise VMWare Fusion 3.1.3 pour virtualiser Ubuntu qui a beaucoup de difficultés à gérer les claviers Apple français.
> ...



Non, désolée, aucun logiciel de ce genre. Je ne pense donc pas que ça vienne de là :hein:


----------



## gameslover (10 Septembre 2011)

Même soucis chez moi, fonctionne sur certains sites un jour, l'autre plus, bref c'est assez ennuyant et j'espère que le soucis sera corrigé un jour mais bon faut pas trop espérer vu que ça ne concerne que les francophones en fin de comptes... les américains s'en fichent royalement de ce maudit accent circonflexe :rateau:


----------



## Snave (10 Septembre 2011)

Salut ! 

Meme souci pour moi... 
Je me demande bien à quoi sert cette petite boite de dialogue qui apparait.  

J'ai déballé mon nouveau MacBook hier soir, et je n'y ai encore quasiment rien installé... cela me laisse perplexe !


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Septembre 2011)

Ce problème m'est encore arrivé de temps en temps ces derniers jours, à la fois sur Mac et sur PC.

Aujourd'hui, j'ai pu remarquer quelque chose qui avait été évoqué plus haut.

*En tapant deux fois sur la touche « ^ »*, il m'est apparu une petite fenêtre ne contenant qu'un champ d'édition, un coin de redimensionnement et un bouton de fermeture :





J'ai pu noter que le problème de disparaissait pas en désactivant JavaScript depuis le menu « Développement » de Safari (ce qui semble a priori exclure un problème de script), mais qu'en revanche il ne se reproduisait pas depuis les pages ouvertes dans un autre onglet du navigateur, même en laissant la page impactée ouverte.

Bien que cette fenêtre n'apparaisse pas dans la liste du menu « Fenêtre » de Safari, elle semble pourtant bien attachée à l'application du navigateur, puisqu'elle reste visible quand on change d'onglet ou de fenêtre, mais disparaît quand on change d'application et réapparaît quand on revient sur Safari.


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Septembre 2011)

En continuant la navigation *dans le même onglet* mais sur d'autres sites (y compris des fichiers HTML en local), le problème persiste dans tous les champs de saisie rencontrés.

Il est d'ailleurs actuellement toujours en cours. Ici dans ce post, je suis contraint d'utiliser le correcteur d'orthographe pour mettre des accents circonflexes dans les mots que je tape...

Le problème semblerait bien lié au navigateur.

Je me demande maintenant si le même problème parfois constaté chez moi avec Internet Explorer 9 sous Windows 7 a un rapport avec celui-ci.

Je me demande aussi s'il y a un lien avec d'autres problèmes liés à l'accent circonflexe dont on parle actuellement sur les forums, concernant notamment Firefox et IE8 sur PC ou Final Cut Pro X sur Mac...


----------



## jicey (12 Septembre 2011)

^^ la ça le fait pas apparemment mais j'ai déjà eu le soucis aussi sur un autre Forum et sur le seul d'ailleurs.... 

je pensais que c'était le Forum qui boguait mais en voyant que vous êtes si nombreux à aussi avoir le problème je ne pense plus trop que ça venait de ce Forum la... 

Enfin tout ça pour dire que ça m'est aussi arrivé....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Septembre 2011)

jicey a dit:


> ^^ la ça le fait pas apparemment mais j'ai déjà eu le soucis aussi sur un autre Forum et sur le seul d'ailleurs....
> 
> je pensais que c'était le Forum qui boguait mais en voyant que vous êtes si nombreux à aussi avoir le problème je ne pense plus trop que ça venait de ce Forum la...
> 
> Enfin tout ça pour dire que ça m'est aussi arrivé....



Quand ça m'arrive, ça le fait aussi sur d'autres forums que celui-là.


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Septembre 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> Quand ça m'arrive, ça le fait aussi sur d'autres forums que celui-là.


Et (pour confirmer ce que j'indiquais) c'était dans la même fenêtre de navigation ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Septembre 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Et (pour confirmer ce que j'indiquais) c'était dans la même fenêtre de navigation ?



Aucune idée. Je ne me souviens plus. Mais si ça le refait, je regarderai.


----------



## JPA46 (28 Septembre 2011)

Je suis sur Mac 10.6.8 et Safari 5.1, même problème avec l'accent circonflexe sur certains forums comme Futura sciences, ici " ê ", ö, ça fonctionne .... Pourquoi et seulement depuis quelques semaines j'ai l'impression, une mise à jour fouareuse de Apple sur Safari ?


----------



## PA5CAL (28 Septembre 2011)

JPA46 a dit:


> sur certains forums comme Futura sciences


Pas seulement. Quand le problème survient, il continue sur absolument _tous_ les sites visités, tant qu'on reste dans le même onglet de navigation. Les pages ouvertes parallèlement dans d'autres onglets ou d'autres fenêtres ne présentent pas le problème.



JPA46 a dit:


> Pourquoi et seulement depuis quelques semaines j'ai l'impression, une mise à jour fouareuse de Apple sur Safari ?


Peut-être... mais comme je l'ai indiqué plus haut, j'ai également eu le problème avec Internet Explorer sous Windows 7 sur PC.

Mystère...


En tout cas, ça m'est encore arrivé assez souvent ces derniers temps.


----------



## la bosse des Mac (9 Octobre 2011)

Je me suis aperçu de ce problème en voulant répondre à un commentaire sur mon blog. Je n'ai pas remarqué tout de suite l'apparition de la petite barre en bas de la fenetre* de Safari. J'ai redémarré le navigateur sans résultat. Avec Chrome, pas de problème. C'est vraiment étonnant, cette chose. C'est arrivé d'un coup. Il doit y avoir un truc qui m'échappe.
...
Êôâêîû...
J'ai modifié quelques réglages dans les préférences (encodage utf8 et suppression du remplissage auto), j'ai désactivé la vérification orthographique et une extension qui permet d'avoir les données exif des photos... L'accent circonflexe est revenu. Très étrange.


----------



## apik56 (12 Octobre 2011)

Je viens de faire une mise à jour flash, et je n'ai plus le problème sur facebook... Je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment ça ou le redémarrage de Safari, mais à tester, vous m'en direz des nouvelles


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Octobre 2011)

apik56 a dit:


> Je viens de faire une mise à jour flash, et je n'ai plus le problème sur facebook... Je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment ça ou le redémarrage de Safari, mais à tester, vous m'en direz des nouvelles


Quelle est ta version de Flash maintenant (système/numéro).


----------



## Raster (12 Octobre 2011)

J'attends de voir avec la nouvelle version de safari. Ça charge ... Mais le cas c'est plusieurs fois répété même après une réinitialisation de Safari, mise à jour de Flash, enlever tout les plug-ins de Facebook ...


----------



## laf (13 Octobre 2011)

J'ai eu exactement le même pb sur ce forum il y a quelques temps avec Safari 5, sans la moindre extension. Puis, ça s'est arrêté sans que je fasse quoi que ce soit. Mais sur Macbidouille, ça continue. Incompréhensible!


----------



## Nightlife (22 Février 2012)

j'ai le même problème mais sur hotmail, ça vient et ça part tout seul, mais ça prend du temps... j'ai ouvert un nouvel onglet, recopié mon mail et ça marchait cette fois-ci. Je ne comprends rien ^^


----------



## spiderben25 (2 Avril 2012)

Ça me fait ça depuis aujourd'hui sur les forums de jeuxvideo.com (alors qu'ici ça a l'air de fonctionner), c'est vraiment très pénible ! Par contre je n'ai pas la petite fenêtre dont vous parlez. J'utilise Safari 5.2 sous Lion.


----------

